# May 17, Lake Loramie Bass Tournament



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Electric Bass Circuit will be conducting a bass tournament at Lake Loramie, next Sunday, May 17... Lake Loramie, Luthman Ramp... ... 6:15 A.M. - 2:15 P.M.

To enter, you must have a small boat, 14 feet or shorter, and a functioning livewell. You are allowed to use two, twenty-four volt trolling motors. See Rules and Regulations

Entry fee is $30 per team, and there's an optional $5 per team big bass pot. There's a 100% payback. We do not keep any of the entry fee, or big bass pot.

New members are required to pay a $5 annual membership fee. The $5 fee goes toward operating expenses, with the remainder spent for prizes for our Classic Tournament.










Big bass payout depends on the number of teams who enter the big bass pot. Normally, all teams enter the big bass pot. For instance, if twenty teams enter the big bass pot, the payout will be $100.

Hope to see you there!

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

how many boats do you think will fish the Loramie tourney? Your web site looks great, lots of info.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

bassman2 said:


> how many boats do you think will fish the Loramie tourney? Your web site looks great, lots of info.


Sunday May 17, will be our second points tournament. We had thirty-three teams enter our first 2009 points tournament, so I anticipate at least twenty-five to thirty teams to enter the tournament.

Thanks for the Web site compliment. The site has a total of forty-nine pages, which is a lot for a small bass fishing organization. Any question a person has about our tournaments can be found on one, or more, of the forty-nine pages. 

We post all statistics for each tournament, along with photos from each tournament. The photos are enjoyable to look at on those long, cold, winter days. 

The biggest honor our site received was June 2007. Back on March 7, 2007, a soldier based at Camp Liberty, Iraq, CW3 Billy Shults, posted on our message board. CW3 Shults requested a fishing care package for our troops because they were unable to purchase fishing tackle in Iraq.

Electric Bass Circuit members, along with the help of The Bass Station, and the Patriots at the VFW Sabec Memorial Post 9582, sent a fishing care package to our troops.

The soldiers of Alpha 1-14 FA, honored us with a United States Flag which was flown over the Headquarters of the Multi-National Corps-Iraq in our honor during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Included with the Flag, was a Certificate and Request Form.

We thank the soldiers of Alpha 1-14 FA, and all of our soldiers, stateside and abroad.

The next three photos are of Soldiers fishing in Iraq. One of Saddam's Palaces is in the third photo. After receiving the fishing tackle, our troops did have a fishing tournament. 














































Another big honor our site received, was on May 10, 2005. Our site was featured as a USA TODAY, Hot Site. We have also received many peer awards, and several accomplished awards.


Looking forward to seeing you at our tourneys, and all OGF members who live around the Dayton area, and have small boats.

Tight lines,
Tom Patrick


----------

